# To decoy or Not to decoy....that is the question at hand.



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok guys and gals,
Know that I'm new to the site and still fairly new to the predator hunting scene but I'm trying to find out what people think of using decoys. From which manufacturer and type to not using them at all. Ive just recently got an FX3 and am considering a foxpro decoy to use with it (i like the idea of being able to turn it on and off with a remote) or something else. I've even watched videos of people and their homemade ones (one of which I actually think could work. check it out on youtube. type wobble weasel into search bar). So what about the old hands out there? Heck what about the new hands that have already bagged their first coyote? Let me know. Anything I can do to increase my chances of success I'm willing to try. I want my first dog. Want it so bad I can taste it. And so far....all I'm tasting is failure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a mojo critter, it has no remote, but seems to draw them in. I do like the new foxpro that looks like a mojo but has a remote. I do not care for their old style decoy as I've heard it is heavy and i can see it's bulky.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I am currently using two decoys, which have worked well for us. This link shows the full-bodied coytoe decoy by Flambeau and I reference a site to a motion decoy we use with the Lone Howler...http://thinkingafield.org/2011/04/when-calling-brings-em-calling.html

We've shot fox and coyote over the setup. Several thoughts on both of these decoys. The full-bodied decoy has folding legs, but is still quite bulky for carrying. The motion decoy (Predator Enticer) we use is not remote control but uses 4-C batteries, so it won't wear down fast. The timed on and off action saves battery life but the decoying action of the tail is very noticeable. I would like it better if it was remote controlled but there's no harm in the motion if calling is suspended for any reason.

The Predator Enticer retails for about $40 and Cablela's has the Lone Howler on sale now at $80.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think a decoy is a great assett to your setup. I use the jack-n- box but I wasn't having success with the tops that came with the decoy, so I made my own. My brother-in-law is a waterfowl hunter so I got some feathers from him and added a little bit of fur and eyes and made it look like a critter I couldn't describe, but it seems to do the trick for me. I am leaning towards now tho something that is not quite as bulky. It'll give me another chance to be creative and see if I can design something else.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I have a mojo decoy, but i rarely even use it. For me its one more thing to carry out on that long walk, and i have enough to carrry already believe me. For me the coyotes i call come in really close and so a decoy is not really needed. Remember they can hear better than they see, so unless your going for bobcats or something else i would say you do not need a decoy. Just my newbie advice.(Me being the newbie)


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I like decoys, and I dont feel they have ever hurt me calling something in. What i like about a decoy is the fact it draws attention. I have both the mojo critter and the mojo woodpecker. Both are great in my eyes. And both have been deadly. As for the lone Howler! It has worked at times, but yotes tend to shy away from it, if there lower on the food chain. Id say buy one if its in your budget.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I have a outfoxed woodpecker decoy---so does my brother he has great luck using his----I haven't used mine much but does seem to help some -----its small and lite ,easy to carry---I like to hang mine on the barbwire along a fence post--------sb*


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Skip i like hanging mine from a limb


----------



## CoyoteOn2 (Apr 16, 2011)

A Feather on a string hung from a Stick / 
Scrub or whatever works great, light, cheap,
and easy to replace. Keep it simple.
Should it be a day with out even a whisper
of wind, a length of fishing line attached to
said Stick / Scrub will allow movement of
Feather, and those days are far between.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a mojo but when I started to think about things I decided that I didn't want to use it. When I go out I'm trying to get into an area without being seen and if I have to walk out to put that up I may be giving away my location to a coyote that is close. That and I just decided that it was just another thing to carry and so I don't take it out with me any more. The big reason is I just don't want to be seen putting it out when I'm trying to keep movement to a minimum.


----------

